# What Brand or Kind of Charcoal to use...?



## smokeringred (May 19, 2011)

Ok, I've heard so many different opinions and answers to this question. But there are numerous brands of Charcoal out there, and different forms of charcoal. But What I want to know is, what brand or kind (lump or briquette) of charcoal lights faster and lasts longer with minimum ash left over.


----------



## meateater (May 19, 2011)

Kingsford blue bag is all I use, wait now I have a watt burner.


----------



## adiochiro3 (May 19, 2011)

I always prefer hard wood lump. The brand I use is Rancher. Closest thing on your list up there is RO lump. Provides a really nice TBS along with the heat.


----------



## rowdyrawhide (May 20, 2011)

Started out using RO lump, tried the Cowboy, needless to say I went back to the RO lump.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 20, 2011)

Kingsford blue bag.


----------



## gros cochon (May 20, 2011)

Maple Leaf lump.


----------



## kjlued (May 20, 2011)

For ease of use I have always used Kingsford and gasp at the fact that I have even used their matchlight. lol

But charcoal does not give the flavor that wood does and wood is free for me.

However, it is a little harder to light the charcoal.

So when I am having trouble getting the all wood lit, I will throw a few regular kingsford (blue bag) briquettes in let them get started and then throw the real wood chunks on.


----------



## cabin fever (May 20, 2011)

Kingsford blue bag here. Don't really see a reason to switch to anything else.


----------



## shooter1 (May 20, 2011)

I use the Blue Bag or Stumps when I can get it. I have used the Kingsford Competition as well. I personally have not used lump all that much though I probably will when I start making pizzas on the grill.


----------



## jirodriguez (May 20, 2011)

Use both Kings. Blue Bag, and RO Lump.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 20, 2011)

Little chunks of wood burned to embers(can be done in a chimney)
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.


----------



## jeff 1 (May 21, 2011)

I like royal oak lump.  Kingsford smokes to much and puts off an odor


----------



## alaskanbear (May 21, 2011)

Blue bagger here


----------



## cliffcarter (May 21, 2011)

RO lump in the chargriller, Stubbs briqs in the kettle. I have used RO briqs in the recent past and thought they were OK.


----------



## rp ribking (May 21, 2011)

I use cowboy lump 20lb bag, burns hot with very little ash, very convenient to get unlike other brands of fuel for the smoker. A lot of bad reviews on here from some folks, butt I like it.


----------



## exhaustedspark (May 21, 2011)

Kingsford blue bag. easiest to lite and burns the best. wood with that for smoking.

Never Never use gas lite type or add gas. Chiminey start or torch.


----------



## michael ark (May 21, 2011)

I use sticks of hickory.I have 2 ricks on hand.


----------



## kjlued (May 24, 2011)

oldschoolbbq said:


> Little chunks of wood burned to embers(can be done in a chimney)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am getting better with the straight wood no charcoal fires.

I found it is best to use less wood and have a little more patience to start.

I also cut the chunks a little smaller this last time.

Also I find newspaper is the best way to start it vs other paper.

However, when it is all done, the flavor is unbeatable.


----------



## ak1 (May 24, 2011)

Basques sugar maple lump, or if I'm out I use Maple Leaf lump.


----------



## alelover (May 25, 2011)

RO Lump seems to work best for me.


----------



## smokeringred (May 19, 2011)

Ok, I've heard so many different opinions and answers to this question. But there are numerous brands of Charcoal out there, and different forms of charcoal. But What I want to know is, what brand or kind (lump or briquette) of charcoal lights faster and lasts longer with minimum ash left over.


----------



## meateater (May 19, 2011)

Kingsford blue bag is all I use, wait now I have a watt burner.


----------



## adiochiro3 (May 19, 2011)

I always prefer hard wood lump. The brand I use is Rancher. Closest thing on your list up there is RO lump. Provides a really nice TBS along with the heat.


----------



## rowdyrawhide (May 20, 2011)

Started out using RO lump, tried the Cowboy, needless to say I went back to the RO lump.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 20, 2011)

Kingsford blue bag.


----------



## gros cochon (May 20, 2011)

Maple Leaf lump.


----------



## kjlued (May 20, 2011)

For ease of use I have always used Kingsford and gasp at the fact that I have even used their matchlight. lol

But charcoal does not give the flavor that wood does and wood is free for me.

However, it is a little harder to light the charcoal.

So when I am having trouble getting the all wood lit, I will throw a few regular kingsford (blue bag) briquettes in let them get started and then throw the real wood chunks on.


----------



## cabin fever (May 20, 2011)

Kingsford blue bag here. Don't really see a reason to switch to anything else.


----------



## shooter1 (May 20, 2011)

I use the Blue Bag or Stumps when I can get it. I have used the Kingsford Competition as well. I personally have not used lump all that much though I probably will when I start making pizzas on the grill.


----------



## jirodriguez (May 20, 2011)

Use both Kings. Blue Bag, and RO Lump.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 20, 2011)

Little chunks of wood burned to embers(can be done in a chimney)
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.


----------



## jeff 1 (May 21, 2011)

I like royal oak lump.  Kingsford smokes to much and puts off an odor


----------



## alaskanbear (May 21, 2011)

Blue bagger here


----------



## cliffcarter (May 21, 2011)

RO lump in the chargriller, Stubbs briqs in the kettle. I have used RO briqs in the recent past and thought they were OK.


----------



## rp ribking (May 21, 2011)

I use cowboy lump 20lb bag, burns hot with very little ash, very convenient to get unlike other brands of fuel for the smoker. A lot of bad reviews on here from some folks, butt I like it.


----------



## exhaustedspark (May 21, 2011)

Kingsford blue bag. easiest to lite and burns the best. wood with that for smoking.

Never Never use gas lite type or add gas. Chiminey start or torch.


----------



## michael ark (May 21, 2011)

I use sticks of hickory.I have 2 ricks on hand.


----------



## kjlued (May 24, 2011)

oldschoolbbq said:


> Little chunks of wood burned to embers(can be done in a chimney)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am getting better with the straight wood no charcoal fires.

I found it is best to use less wood and have a little more patience to start.

I also cut the chunks a little smaller this last time.

Also I find newspaper is the best way to start it vs other paper.

However, when it is all done, the flavor is unbeatable.


----------



## ak1 (May 24, 2011)

Basques sugar maple lump, or if I'm out I use Maple Leaf lump.


----------



## alelover (May 25, 2011)

RO Lump seems to work best for me.


----------

